# Krishna Godhania



## UrBaN (Sep 16, 2007)

I recently had some private training with Pangulong Guro Krishna Ghodania. 

  I was impressed by his knowledge, willingness to share, ability to explain things and his humour. 
  We covered many areas, due to his unique way of teaching that made everything so clear. 

  I definitely recommend training with Guro Krishna Ghodania in Warriors Eskrima,  Sayoc Kali or JKD. 

  (http://www.krishnagodhania.org/)


----------



## arnisador (Sep 16, 2007)

I know the name but do not know much about him! Thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## Charleston Combat (Sep 24, 2007)

He is very skilled with the blade work. If you like blade, you should take a look at Filipino Combat Systems. The founder of FCS is Ray Dionaldo, he was also appointed Tuhon by the Sayoc family. Brad


----------



## Doc_Jude (Sep 25, 2007)

I loved the vid clips on his site. Outstanding, and FAST!


----------

